# My First Ornaments



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

This is my first attempt to do ornaments. Up untill now I have been strictly a bowl, vase turner. Been practicing with the skew and liking it so I used them on these.Ornament on left is first one made and is maple with several coats of varathane, second is from walnut and varathane. My wife laid claim to the first one. Little chalice type turning on right is cherry and a hurry up turning and the one on left is my dunnowood that I now think is hickory. It is tough as nails but beautiful wood. Altogether I turned six of these ornaments, need 2 more for the women in my family. Will post two tomorrow and then 2 next day. Pictures not the best, you need to look to see the snowmen in the turnings. Mitch


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Mitch great work you did on them.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice Mitch, good to expand the product line  . You did good!

Corey


----------



## R-Man (May 28, 2006)

Real nice work. Excellant!
Rusty


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Those are nice looking ornaments Mitch. Well done.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie
Thnks Bern. I made six of them and I think I learned a lot from this six. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Rusty
Thanks for the kind words buddy, always appreciated. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey
Thank you Corey. I am beginning to like this evil skew. Mitch


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Mitch. The snowmen have a happy look on their faces. Must be glad to be there. Again, nice.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Dr zook
Thanks doctor, coming from my favorite celebrity I take that as a compliment. lol Mitch


----------

